# facing my fears....



## SilentMusician (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, I figured it's time to face my fears...maybe it will make me better.

I've agreed to go meet up with this chick I've met online...

To make matters worse, I'm actually driving myself up there.

My two biggest fears: girls and driving.

Needless to say, I don't feel too great right now. I think I'm gonna go throw up...

I just needed somewhere to type this all out...wish me luck or something.


----------



## SilentMusician (Nov 4, 2005)

pssshh...thanks guys.

well, i'm not dead.

I can't say it went extremely well, because of my poor social skills and everything...but it didn't go terribly bad like I expected.

From now on, I'm forcing myself into these terrifying social situations..hopefully I'll just get better.

So that's my advice (should you choose to listen to a dumb teenager)...just push yourself hard...nothing is ever as bad as you think.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Dumb teenager ?? Are you kidding! Man you are so far ahead of me way back when, when i was 16. You nailed it - that is what we need to do - face our fears, push through the anxiety and act regardless. Kudos to you for having the strength to do so - it sure as hell aint easy to do that. :nw


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

good job man I tried facing my fears and made my social anxiety worse.


----------



## SilentMusician (Nov 4, 2005)

Well I did it all over again today.

I can now safely say I'm over my fear of driving  

Now I just have to get myself to be able to start a conversation...yup, plenty of awkward silences with me around.

Anyways, this feels great. If you ever get a great opportunity, never back down from it. It may seem like the hardest thing in the world, but you will never regret it in the end.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## GreenMan (Sep 30, 2006)

Great job!

Your bravery gives me courage.


----------

